# Online "catering" diploma or certificate?



## momchef (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello!

My goal is to open my own catering business sometime in the next year or two.  I have access to a professional kitchen, which is attached to a banquet hall that is often used for weddings, etc.  I know the owners of the hall/kitchen and they are interested in working with me.

I have a graduate degree, and I am a very experienced home cook, but I have never been to culinary school.  My questions are about online/correspondence schools that confer "diplomas" or "certificates" in gourmet cooking and catering. Has anyone here gone through such a program?  Was it helpful to you?  Why or why not??

Thanks for any input!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

****Warning-Duplicate answer in another thread!****

IMHO, you would benefit FAR more from some business courses at your local community college than you will from ANY culinary school or diploma.

Running a culinary business is NOT about cooking, it IS about marketing, financing, accounting, personnel management, complying with laws, fixing what's broke, and knowing who to call when you need help.

In ten years as a personal chef, I've been asked maybe 4 or 5 times concerning my culinary education, and I've never been asked by a catering client!


----------

